# Well I hate to do it, but I think it's time.



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never thought I would say this, but I think it's time to sell a tractor. I have two old L's, and the oldest, a 1944, I just dont need. Have not used it in two years, and the other, an LI, is just more usefull. Am I doing the right thing? Should I be talked out of it? What can I find to fill it's place??  [Maybe finly pick up a snowblower for the Ingersoll] It's not easy to see one of your children go, but sometimes you have to cut the aprin strings.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul, if you haven't used it in 2 years; its time to go has arrived.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

This is going to rough from me the ultimate pack rat but I have agree with Chief its time to go has finally arrived. I have to be very careful in the selection of tools and if I use them only once in a while they stay. but after 2 years of non use, It has become time.:duel:


----------



## rkcr123 (Sep 19, 2003)

Then again, if you get it out and use it, you get 2 more years to decide.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
I would think since it's 60yrs old it would be something that is not easily replaced. Think it over carefully and let it be your decision.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Paul
> I would think since it's 60yrs old it would be something that is not easily replaced. Think it over carefully and let it be your decision. *


Well the thing is I have the other L, and becouse the gearing is better [read slower] it is just more usefull to me. Don't get me wrong, I would love to hold on to it and restore it, but to just restore, then store somewere a fitting end for such a tough,hardworking, long lived michane?? So who knows. I did pull it up to the house, and started working cleaning it up, and getting her woken up. So I guess it comes down to if the right price comes along.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Paul
> I would think since it's 60yrs old it would be something that is not easily replaced. Think it over carefully and let it be your decision. *


L's are easier to find then an LI or LS.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deerehunter _
> *L's are easier to find then an LI or LS. *


Ya and my "newer"one[if early 60's is new ] is a LI. Slower speed, and much better for brush cutting, and any garden chores. Seems it would be better to put the money into the one, or one of my others, then to just have a show peice, that I realy dont need.


So if anyone in TF land is loooking for a cool resto project, and wants a nice little peice of history, speek up.


----------

